# Master/Slave Scheduling



## cwhogan (Oct 5, 2003)

I have multiple Tivos and I use them to ensure I don't miss any shows. I do this by determining what conflicts will exist at the begining of the TV season and setting up the conflicting season passes on different Tivos. The problem is, A) this is a pain in the neck, and B) the networks change around times/days/etc so much that it still requires manual intervention or I miss shows.

I would like to see Tivo design a Master/Slave Scheduling system where I could setup season passes on one Tivo (the master) and when it finds a conflict (or I request remote recording) the Master Tivo would tell the other Tivo(s) (the Slave Tivos) to record that show.

I would like to hear from other Multi-Tivo owners to see what you think about this idea... I know other DVRs out there can do this (example MythTV has front-ends and back-ends).

Thanks


----------

